# old water heaters



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

so lately i have been becoming a fan of old water heaters .. and by that im talking the ones that are over 50 years old and still working .. any home i have gone into that has one i have ( with owner permission) taken the badging on it if the water heater is not getting replaced and i have been collecting them ..

this thread is going to be for the purposes of if you have any or see any snap a pic and load it here with some information about it like if you know the age of the house and location .. 

so here is my first two submitions 

the first one came out of a house that sold for 4.5 million in seattle they had two water heaters in the basement house was from the broadmoore neighborhood ( rich ass mother effers in a gated golf comunity down town almost ) dont know the age of the house but the golf course was established in 1924 house looked to be built around the 40s/50s










the second one is from my best friends dads house that he just bought house was built in 1969 in sandy oregon on 8.9 accres wonderfull old house all original


----------



## buffaloPlumber (Jun 26, 2012)

Good score. I love the old badges old rooter ads are great also.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

I also like collecting old tags and parts got this one


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

back before they started using paper to have all the information on the heater.. there is just something about them that screams pride of ownership when they have the details on tin that is all pretty n shoit


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

I like the different eras of graphic design you can run across with old badges. The oldest tank I ever replaced was 42 years old. I had encountered one that was still going about 2 years ago that was probably 50 years old, I think it was potentially all copper! Man would I like that rig as a take-out for scrap value, but its also probably got 200 lbs of scale in it.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

There was one I replaced that had a name badge on it that looked like it belong an a 50's boat of a car. This thing was made in the late 50's, it looked like the day it was installed. The older couple that lived there cleaned it and the boiler every week. I tried to talk him into letting me take the badge. No go he wanted it to put in his garage. But for the life of me do you think I could remember it.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

I took out an old copper tank water heater a long time ago, probably late 80's? It was still working, I think the tag was dated to the 1930's. the home owners just wanted to get it out because it was so old.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

Dpeckplb said:


> There was one I replaced that had a name badge on it that looked like it belong an a 50's boat of a car. This thing was made in the late 50's, it looked like the day it was installed. The older couple that lived there cleaned it and the boiler every week. I tried to talk him into letting me take the badge. No go he wanted it to put in his garage. But for the life of me do you think I could remember it.


Those are the people that I get my badges from... I talk them in to letting me take the badges when they see my youthfull exuberance for the prettyness that is the old perfect cleaned every month badge


----------

